# Hyatt Timeshares and adjacent hotel



## Beardeddragon (May 9, 2014)

Which Hyatt Timeshares have shared hotel services and the name of the hotel

i.e.

Hyatt Wild Oak has Hyatt Hill Country.


----------



## dvc_john (May 10, 2014)

Hyatt Coconut Plantation -  - Hyatt Regency Coconut Point hotel

Hyatt High Sierra Lodge - - - Hyatt Regency Lake Tahoe

Hyatt Mountain Lodge - - - Park Hyatt Beaver Creek

Residences at Park Hyatt - - - Park Hyatt Beaver Creek

Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch - - - Hyatt Regency Hill Country

Hyatt Maui (not yet open) -  - - Hyatt Regency Maui

The three Key West properties have a Hyatt hotel nearby, but not connected to or next door to any of them.

Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar used to have a Hyatt hotel adjacent/connected, but that's another story.


----------



## ondeadlin (May 10, 2014)

I've stayed at the Hyatt Mountain Lodge multiple times and seen no evidence that it shares services with the nearby Park Hyatt.  

If it does, they're so insignificant that they've never impacted my stay.


----------



## ivywag (May 10, 2014)

Highlands Inn is part timeshare and part hotel including 2 restaurants.


----------



## dvc_john (May 10, 2014)

ondeadlin said:


> I've stayed at the Hyatt Mountain Lodge multiple times and seen no evidence that it shares services with the nearby Park Hyatt.
> 
> If it does, they're so insignificant that they've never impacted my stay.



I have also. In fact, I've stayed at 11 of the 15 existing Hyatt Residence Club resorts. (Plus Hyatt Miami at the Blue, which apparently is no longer considered part of the Residence Club.) I guess shared services can mean any number of things, including use of hotel restaurants and spa.

In any case, I focused on the op's use of the word 'adjacent', and example of Wild Oak Ranch.  I think everyone would have to agree that Mountain Lodge is only a short walk across a pedestrian plaza to the Park Hyatt Hotel, while Wild Oak Ranch is at least a mile from Hyatt Hill Country hotel, and most would not consider walking it.


----------



## Kal (May 10, 2014)

dvc_john said:


> I have also. In fact, I've stayed at 11 of the 15 existing Hyatt Residence Club resorts. (Plus Hyatt Miami at the Blue, which apparently is no longer considered part of the Residence Club.) I guess shared services can mean any number of things, including use of hotel restaurants and spa.
> 
> In any case, I focused on the op's use of the word 'adjacent', and example of Wild Oak Ranch. I think everyone would have to agree that Mountain Lodge is only a short walk across a pedestrian plaza to the Park Hyatt Hotel, while Wild Oak Ranch is at least a mile from Hyatt Hill Country hotel, and most would not consider walking it.



 I'm not so sure a mile should be ruled out.  The Hyatt Hotel is probably that far from Coconut Plantation.  There is even a shuttle service between the hotel and the time share resort.  However in that case, the Hotel guests use the time share pools too.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 10, 2014)

Kal said:


> I'm not so sure a mile should be ruled out.  The Hyatt Hotel is probably that far from Coconut Plantation.  There is even a shuttle service between the hotel and the time share resort.  However in that case, the Hotel guests use the time share pools too.



  ........... and what a beautiful hotel and especially the lobby ! The fountains, the pool, the open lobby, the great bar !

  If anyone is staying at the Plantation, make sure you take the shuttle to the hotel. There has been the odd alligator roaming the golf course (Raptor).  My Ex had to stop play there while the ranger coaxed the 'gator away.

So, don't take a stroll home from the Coconut Point to the Coconut Plantation at night.



-


----------



## ondeadlin (May 10, 2014)

dvc_john said:


> I have also. In fact, I've stayed at 11 of the 15 existing Hyatt Residence Club resorts. (Plus Hyatt Miami at the Blue, which apparently is no longer considered part of the Residence Club.) I guess shared services can mean any number of things, including use of hotel restaurants and spa.



Realistically, anyone off the street can use the restaurants and spa at Park Hyatt ... if they're willing to pay for it.

The point is this thread is obviously to highlight the potential downsides to Hyatt spinning off its timeshare group.  Hyatt Mountain Lodge is (IMO) among the properties that don't face much downside if the nearby hotel decided it wanted nothing to do with Hyatt Mountain Lodge or its guests.  It's not integrated with the Park Hyatt in any meaningful way.  If the hotel disappeared tomorrow, I don't think most Hyatt Mountain Lodge owners would care.

Now, the Residences at Park Hyatt, by comparison, are quite the sticky situation ...


----------



## magicjourney (May 10, 2014)

Hotel access is definitely a plus for HRC, but most properties should be fine without it, except HHS (perhaps HKB as well), which highly relies on Hyatt Lake Tahoe next door, IMO.


----------



## dvc_john (May 10, 2014)

ondeadlin said:


> Hyatt Mountain Lodge is (IMO) among the properties that don't face much downside if the nearby hotel decided it wanted nothing to do with Hyatt Mountain Lodge or its guests.  It's not integrated with the Park Hyatt in any meaningful way.  If the hotel disappeared tomorrow, I don't think most Hyatt Mountain Lodge owners would care.



Agreed. But then, that would also apply to the OP's example of Wild Oak Ranch, as well as most HRC's.

In fact, I would prefer if Coconut Plantation did NOT have pool privileges at the hotel because that would mean that hotel guests could not use the pools and lazy river at the timeshare.


----------



## Beardeddragon (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.  I agree there are good and bad points.  I am new in the system and the problem with change is there are no certainty.

I like the system I bought into and hope things stay relatively consistent and the fees stay roughly the same.

I like visiting two locations when I travel and experiencing both amenities.


----------

